# Michigan Beagle Field Trials - NKC ARHA Little Pack and Progressive Pack



## Rachel Lucas (Apr 3, 2017)

Visit www.mihuntandtrial.com to find the next trial, mentors to help you get started, and find clubs in your area!


----------

